# Only diesel pushers in here?



## RitaGail 1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone with a Class A gas motorhome post in this group, and if not, anywhere I can go?  Thanks, Rita


----------



## ironart (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Hi Rita, and Welcome

There are a lot of us that have Class A gas motorhomes in this group.....Just ask a question or post a comment and see how many come out of the woodwork...


----------



## Kirk (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

We are full time now for more than eight years in a gasser. What are you looking for?


----------



## RitaGail 1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

That's so wonderful to hear...We just bought a 2003 Winnebago Adventurer two days ago, and I'm trying to learn every thing I can.  Kirk even answered one of my questions...Thanks again Kirk...For now, I've got lots of reading of posts to learn, so I don't ask stupid questions...haha...Good to be here...)) Rita


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

welcome Rita, if you have some patients you will get your question(s) answered. we have a bunch of RVers who like to have fun with each other , but there are some very good tech's and some mechanics on this forum that will go out of there way to help a fellow RVer. So just remember there are no dumb questions on this froum. PS happy camping     :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

welcome Rita,, i have a dumb question what is an rv ,,,, hey just kidding around ,, post a question u might have ,, we have the answers ,, but be warned ,, our since of humor is in the upper 90's ,, so if u enjoy a little bit of fun with u'r ??? then u'll be served up right on here ,, and we do try to answer all the ??? to best of our knowledge    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Welcome Rita, you can post most of your rv  :question:  in general rv but most anywhere is ok. Be warned to not mention BEACH in any  :question:  you ask 730 because he will go beserk :laugh: Keep the Adventure service, fix the little things, watch for leaks and be sure and ck tires.  They should be replaced every 5 to 6 years regardless of tread. The Adventure is a good MH IMO


----------



## DARLING (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

You know that 730 life ambition is to be a Beach Bum.  The only problen with that is ...WORK   :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## utmtman (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Hey Rita, I too run a gasser 05 HR.  Ask and one if now all of us will answer your question one way or another.  And welcome to the forum.


----------



## tinkerer (Sep 12, 2008)

RE: Only diesel pushers in here?

Hey I gotta diesel pusher, a Discovery with a Cat diesel. Us diesel people are like Harley Davidson people. No matter what the price of diesel fuel we will still drive a diesel. By the way tonight I noticed on the freeway there was only .20 difference between diesel and reg. gas :approve:    :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Gas lines remind me of the 70s today here in alabama.  most stations were out of reg which has jumped to $4 a gallon.  Some stations were already closed.  I talked with a local station owner and he said he was not going to order any more now because it was going to cost him 5 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

well i know this is off topic ,, but here in TN we have no gas ,, most stations are out ,, or out of reg or mid grade ,, but as of tonight gas was 5.02  ,, dielsel was 4.19 ,,, our pilot's and exons are pulling teeth to get fuel to their stations ,, the pilot fuel center off i40 in Lenoir city is out of reg gas ,, and a running low on diesel ,,, and our local texaco was at 3.99 still ,, and they were gonna keep it that way till they ran completely out of gas and diesel ,, both were 3.99     :angry:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Rod, didn't know we could get off topic here :laugh:  The moderators are probably going to just do away with topic since we are hopeless    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Hey Nash you how Rod is , he read the word BEACH and went  beserk looing for it. but all he found was NO GAS, but he ate a lot of beans and now has plenty  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## avalondanes (Sep 13, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Welcome Rita,

I guess you found out all class A's are here. I used to have a gasser, '05 Pace Arrow, and just traded for a Revolution. After owning 4 gassers I opted for a DP (diesel will come down , right?) Every one said I was nuts to buy a diesel with fuel cost so high, but today I showed them.....Reg gas-$4.56 gal.  Diesel-$4.09 gal.

Richard


----------



## utmtman (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

I topped off yesterday with gas at 3.77 a gal diesel 4.56.  Glad I had a gasser.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Lee I don't know where you are now , but here in GA gas is pushing 4.50 a gal. and rising and diesel is 4.19. First time in a long time that gas has been more thandiesel d


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

I have started running my Gasser MH on 89 octane gas. I get almost 1/2 mpg more than 87. for the .12 more per gallon it works out cheaper. I think that there is no ethanol in the 89 octane so that may be the reason.  (thanks Nash and Rod.)  
As long as we were off topic anyway. I thought I would put in my .02


----------



## Spudracer (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Rita, if new to RVing, try to avoid driving your RV in the winter time on salt covered roads.  We lent our 29' Dutchstar (gasser) to a co-working who took it up to Ohio in the dead of winter.  When he got back he hosed it down and washed it clean on the outside, but there was a good 10-15 pounds of salt piled up everywhere on the undercarriage.  Since last winter, the remote start wire for the generator corroded in half, the choke on the generator corroded and stuck in the on position, then the throttle control linkage for the generator corroded and the generator became unable to maintain a constant 115V AC.  Last time we drove it out of the "cave" we keep it in, I found a 1" rusty spring that had corroded in two and fell off the RV.  Needless to say, it now sits on a dealers lot and we pick up our "new" Revolution in 4 days.

On a side note.  How many in here loan their RVs to family or friends?!  We have decided we are not going to loan this one out.  Let's face it, there are just too many things you have to know an awful lot about to work, or you can really mess up an RV.  I am curious and will feel better saying "No" if others feel the same way.  

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Tom my MH is my pride and joy, and no I will not loan it out to anyone, kin or not, and I will not rent it either. I always tell them if they want to go camping in a MH, TT or a 5th wheel go and buy one. It hard but no one is going to protect your investment like you will. :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Hey Hollis, I am back in Utah again.  Seems we have plenty of fuel and no one is changing prices.  Matter of fact as of today the local station dropped to 3.79.    So looking better all the time.  Diesel dropped too 4.49 a gal.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Tom, I will not let anyone borrow our MH  . Have let Kinfolk sleep in it but I remove the ignition keys :laugh:  Have 36000 miles on it and I have driven all them but 1500 which were on it when I purchased it. I'm happy when behind the steering wheel    and sad when standing at the gas pump


----------



## avalondanes (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Tom, I work too hard to pay for my coaches. I do not lend or rent them to family or friends. Good luck with your "new" Revolution. That is a top of class coach, made by American Coach and sold by Fleetwood. Hope yours has the Spartan chassis, IMHO, the best chassis on the market.

Richard


----------



## Spudracer (Sep 15, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Yes, it has the Spartan chassis with a 400hp Cat engine.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Paul235 (Sep 20, 2008)

Re: Only diesel pushers in here?

Welcome to the group Rita.  Class A gasser here too.  No regrets owning gas rig but has gotten better after trading up from 24ft 460 Ford to 35ft v10 Ford.  Better mpg now but gas prices have evened out dollars per mile.  Your gas rig will serve you well if taken care of.


----------

